

This Dictionary Will Get You Ready for “Talk Like Silicon Valley” - bpolania
http://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/at-work/start-ups/this-dictionary-will-get-you-ready-for-talk-like-silicon-valley-day/?utm_source=techalert&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=071615

======
JSeymourATL
Code Ninja: That's brilliant!

Don't blame the poor recruiting Bozo; usually it's the Hiring Executive who
doesn't understand this stuff to begin with.

